# Flat Ears



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

We have a doe that has her ears flatish to her body (est way to describe it is like a dog or horse that flatten their ears when aggressive). She has slowed down a bit too. Is this anything major to worry about? What can I do? 
Help gratefully received. x


----------

